# Channel Tunnel



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Will be using the Channel Tunnel from Folkestone in about two weeks time. Live some distance away so will be arriving in the area about 0100 for a 0650 train. From experience can anyone tell me if I can get booked in at that time, or if I will have to park up somewhere for a few hours. 

Any advice on were to park up would also be helpful 

Trevor


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

If you're arriving that time it will be quiet! At the check in (automated) it will offer you times of earlier trains. You might be lucky and get on the first available without any extra cost; normally OK up to 2 hours, but they may be Ok that time of night for longer. I'm not sure if they allow you to check in more than 2 hours ahead, (and able to have a nap in the car park) never had to wait that long!!


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

At that time of night they'll almost certainly let you on the next shuttle at no extra charge.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Didn't work for us.

We normally just enter the booking reference in the machine, get our bits and bobs then just park up outside the duty free, except this time there was a lady in the booth, a right jobs worth..

Wasn't interested that we had just driven from Yorkshire in a blizzard, just about told us to bugger off and sent us round the stupid road system with all the signs snowed out, to park anywhere for the 4 hour wait but not at the tunnel parking area..

I could see the car park as I drove round it was empty... As was the train when we got on it :roll: ..

ray


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't think we've ever got on the train we've been booked on :roll: 

If you don't want to risk it, Marine Parade at Dover isn't too far away for a few hours' kip, and safe.

Gerald


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> Didn't work for us.


Wow. I hope you complained to Eurotunnel? Did she not even offer you an earlier train for an additional charge?

I was charged £20 once, but then I did turn up 24 hours early due to a slight calendar malfunction


----------



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

Tesco voucher holders can and have been refused earlier trains. We Frequent traveler ticket holders arrived same time as our freinds whom use Tescos. We jumped on the next available train, they had to wait till the next morning.

On one occasion earlier this year, we booked in early, ticket said next train in 1hr.

We drove straight through and arrived in France 10 mins before our departure time. I say to this day it was an accdieent


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*i*

I would go for Marine Parade every time, safe as houses


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

We have been charged £15 to get on an earlier crossing, but at
Easter this year the man in the booth let us on an earlier one with
no admin charge ( that's what they call the fee)

I have just phoned and altered a booking day and time and was 
charged £6.

Who knows the how they come up with the charges.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have used tunnel for 10 years always turned up early and always been put on earlier train at no extra charge.


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

We usually phone them if we are very early. Did this in May this year & was charged and extra £3. On the return journey we were booked on Saturday morning but returned Friday evening. Phoned again & was charged and additional £18.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

The auto booths use NPR and have your booking up on the screen before you have chance to get the window down. We have only ever used Tesco vouchers and have always been offered a choice of alternative earlier trains- last year at Calais 3 1/2 hours early- no problem.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Think it must be Tesco clubcard crossings we have never been offered an earlier crossing ever whats more once had to get a later one as ours was full was not best pleased it was an 11pm one as well we just trot on round to Cite Europe as soon as we land.

Greenie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

We always use Tesco vouchers and have always been offered an earlier train, only once have they asked for an additional charge. I suppose it depends on how busy the trains are.

We did use this place to meet up with friends this year prior to getting to the tunnel terminal:

http://www.stop24.co.uk/

It's very convenient for a couple of hours wait, but we had great difficulty with trying to pay for longer than 2 hours, their system isn't that user friendly :roll: :roll:


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

We've always been lucky and been offered earlier trains for free when we've used the tunnel, although we've never arrived earlier than 2 hours before our booking so we can't comment on what would happen if we were to arrive earlier.
The stop24 looks ok for 1 or 2 hours free parking if, like Clianthus you need somewhere to meet friends but I think overnight parking for motorhomes is a total rip off... at a much lower price you can find a nice CL or CS which will probably include electric hook up.

Quote from stop24 site....
 "We also provide parking for caravans and motorhomes in designated areas. The first 2 hours are free and overnight parking from 18.00 to 09.30 costs £20 or 30 Euros, or we offer a combined parking and £10 food voucher for £28 or 30 Euros.

The overnight parking includes free use of our shower facilities, please ask for the keys to the showers at the Channel Ports Office." 8O :roll:


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I had an 8am ish train at Easter. 

Drove down the night before from London and stayed at - I think it's called Stop 24? - it's the services about 1 mile before the tunnel exit.

No problem about staying over (on a weekend - I did look for someone to pay, but they said it was free on a weekend). 

There was another motorhome staying and two caravans - no problem.

It's a small, half built services, but it does have loos. And rather nice massage chairs £1 for 5 mins - rather good after a drive! 

Then only 5-10 mins to the tunnel in the morning.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Been going over 4 years now, never paid more than £2 to cross as we always use Tesco Vouchers, we always go early sometimes 24 hours early and only once chose to pay and one other time (Bank holiday) did they try to add £75 or take the train you booked for so we did  

Don't know why anyone talks to people at the gates as we have only spoken to 1 man when the machine was faulty. It even recognises the van through reg plates and welcomes us by name. This really spooked me the first time but makes the job much faster and easier. 

We love the tunnel and the ability to travel as and when you like. The earlier they let you on the easier it is for them later to fit everyone. I think you will find most have got on earlier trains so at 1am you should have no problem with spaces, just 35mins later you will be there and 10mins after that asleep in Cite Europe ready for a nice relaxing drive the next day   

Mandy


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Is the parking for Motorhomes easy to find at Cite Europe. Have not been there for some time

Trevor


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

Yes easy peasy, think even I could find it without Andy taking me  

You get onto motorway and head for it, keeping shopping centre on your right it will be signed posted and will be on your left. 

Basically just drive around the shopping centre and look for MH's on the perimeter there is bound to be some at that time of night and this time of year. 

People have put maps and more detailed descriptions in other threads so shouldn't be too difficult to find one of these if you want. 

Good luck and have a great time, we will be in there tonight so will clean it up for you ready for your arrival :lol: :lol: 

Mandy


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Is this any help?


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

The area that was previously designated for MH's has now been closed with a hoarding behind which they store barriers and other equipment ,so people just park anywhere as it is a huge car park also used by the night shelf fillers for Cite de Europe.I now know why it is relatively safe after walking my dogs around there. This park is next to the court buildings and the HQ Police station for the Calais area.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

That's a bit of a bummer, I used Cite Europe a month ago and found it pretty good, felt safe.

When did they close it ?


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Zozzer said:


> That's a bit of a bummer, I used Cite Europe a month ago and found it pretty good, felt safe.
> 
> When did they close it ?


Just saw this reply.

They havn't shut it !

what I was saying was that the area that was normally used first by motorhomes as shown in the Google streetview and in the "all the aires "pix now has a barrier around it as it is being used for storage. This still leaves about 2 acres of car park to use.I was there again last week and there were about 12 motorhomes dotted around the park overnight.Still seems a good place to stop especially as it is next to the local and National guard HQ .


----------



## Avenonickname (Jan 25, 2011)

For the past year we've been using the (new) last service station about 4 miles west of the chunnel which is designated for early ferry users. overnight, no charge, no car park police, no hassle.
Pete


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

We always stay the night before on Military Road in Hythe
and eat out with my brother and his wife.
There are always other motorhome there and the Tourist office said it fine. It is slightly sloping in some places and its free.


----------

